# Have ? . . . ONEWAY 1224



## sdemars (Oct 1, 2009)

Swing over bed - 12" 

Swing over banjo - 9" 


I realize what the difference is physically in the two swing measurements, just not sure how it applies.

I see where there would be no difference turning a spindle or a pen. 

But how would turning a bowl or a platter be effected?

Would I be limited to 9" bowls & 9" platters? 

Steve

P.S. Any comments on the ONEWAY 1224 are welcome . . .

Already know that for about the same price of the "loaded" ONEWAY 1224 a POWERMATIC 3520B can be had . . .

If I ever out grow the 1224, there is always the 2436 . . . .


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 1, 2009)

Well..all lathes are going to have a smaller swing over the banjo.  You won't necessarily be limited to 9" if you can position the banjo in a way to avoid the swing of the lathe.  That's what I have to do on winged bowls that I've turned on my JET 1220.


----------



## GregHaugen (Oct 1, 2009)

Justin is right.  You have the 12" swing as long as the banjo/tool rest can be positioned to the side.  I previously had a 16" jet and to turn a 14-15" bowl sometimes I would have to take the chuck/bowl off of the lathe to move the banjo behind it and then put the chuck/bowl back on the lathe.  One time though I took on a 14" column spindle job without thinking.   I had to go to a friend's house to use his lathe to turn it since I couldn't get the banjo or tool rest to the center of the spindle/column, just on the ends.  So for some jobs or project, keep both in mind.

I've turned on a 1224, very fine machine.


----------



## LEAP (Oct 1, 2009)

I've had the 12x24 for a couple of years now and have turned quite a few bowls at 11+ inches on it. I've never had a problem with the banjo getting in the way but suppose it could be an issue on a large vase or other long object that was over 9" diameter.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oneway 1224 - now that's an interesting situation.  It comes at a hefty price.  For the money you can get a much bigger lathe.  Same quality?  Just what does getting a Oneway 1224 give you over a bigger lathe for the same money, say the Nova DVR or Jet 1642 (both of which actually cost less than the Oneway 1224)?

What if you know you're not going to turn large bowls, so the larger capacity isn't an issue.  Is getting a Oneway 1224 worth the money?  I think everyone will agree that you can definitely notice the difference between a finely made tool/machine, and a a cheap one.  But is the Oneway worth it?  Do you get that 'Ohhhhh... Ahhhhhh!' feeling when you use it?


----------



## sdemars (Oct 15, 2009)

*I would . . . .*



			
				  But is the Oneway worth it?  Do you get that 'Ohhhhh... Ahhhhhh!' feeling when you use it?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I would think you would get that feeling . . . .
> 
> Steve


----------



## jdmyers4 (Oct 15, 2009)

Steve,

if you get one, will you please post a review, and your thoughts, of it.  I would be very interested.  I actually have my eye on this lathe.  I keep going back and forth... but I always find myself looking at the Oneway again.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 16, 2009)

I've used both a Oneway 1640 and 2436 and the difference between them and a DVR / 3520B is astounding. I am assuming the same is true for the 1224.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a Oneway 1224 and am very pleased with its performance.  I have several different lathes, but 90% of my turning time is on the 1224.  However, I would not spend $2k for it.  I received mine as a part of a grant.

If I were spending $2k for a lathe, I would seriously consider both the DVR and the Jet 1642.  The larger capacity and larger motor of the DVR and Jet 1642 are needed for larger turnings.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 17, 2009)

The price of Oneway 1224 lathe is important considering competition in this size lathe today. Not so sure this lathe would have big resale value. Just look at the competition in that size lathe. If space is a serious consideration, have a look at the competition. 

If stuck on Oneway lathes look at the 1640. You will pay a lot more, but not worry about upgrading later. 

You might want to look at Laquna lathes not mention here yet. Their 16/43 and 18/47 prices cheaper than Jet and Powermatic.


----------



## 1dweeb (Feb 20, 2010)

I have used up two Jet 1642 lathes and now own a oneway 1224. I am way more impressed with the oneway than either of the 1642 lathes that I had. I paid more for the oneway than the 1642 but I can tell you for sure that as far as power goes, the oneway seems to have way more of it than the 1642. The 1642 was very easy to bog down when I was turning segmented bowls. Mostly I used them for turning pens and found that the headstock and tail stock was not always in line. I have not had that problem at all with the 1224. The electronic drive unit went out on both of the 1642's, jet replaced the first one under warranty and it shorted out again within 2 days. I returned the unit and purchased a new replacement 1642 and it lasted less than 3 years before the electronic drive went out again. Jet wanted $700 for the part and $300 to install. I sold the 1642 in un-working condition for a large loss, purchased the 1224 and have been very happy with it since I first set it up. It is very hard to put a price on quality, but customer satisfaction is priceless.


----------

